# Premium Diesel



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2020)

Do you use Premium Diesel ?         

If so which one Esso, Shell, Texaco or BP  ?

Have you found a difference when using it over ordinary diesel ?

Actual experience only please and none of the  ..................................  my mate down the pubs says


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 3, 2020)

I just use standard but put a shot of RedX in every month. I know it may not be needed but it’s habit and keeps me happy.

When I was in car club they did a lot of testing on a rolling road with Shell VPower petrol. They did find an improvement in power if you remapped the engine to run on it. Any gains were lost if you used ordinary fuel after the remap though. Not heard of anything similar being done on diesel so don’t know if it works the same


----------



## izwozral (Mar 3, 2020)

I put a shot of RedX in too, unfortunately I am on the last bottle now, this is from 40 bottles I bought for 20p each from Tesco 4-5 years ago..

May have to do a crowd fund if I am to pay full price?


----------



## Tapfitter (Mar 3, 2020)

I had my van remapped and was told never to use supermarket fuel, but when you consider the price difference (especially with a 5p of a litre voucher) its a no brainer, and I always use supermarket fuel.  
It did get a bit lumpy once but that cured when I changed the diesel fuel filter.  So I just change the fuel filter more often than they recommend and I have not had any issues.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 3, 2020)

I throw some in after 4-5 tanks of standard diesel, hopefully to help keep injectors clean,not sure if it helps but it certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## maingate (Mar 3, 2020)

I use the Premium Diesel from Costco. It is about the same price as Supermarket diesel.

In my old 2.8 JTD engine, I put a small amount of 2 Stroke Engine Oil in the fuel tank.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 3, 2020)

The only thing I use a super fuel in is my TR5, as it was originally designed for 5* petrol. I use V-Power for that, plus an octane booster, otherwise it runs rough.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 3, 2020)

maingate said:


> In my old 2.8 JTD engine, I put a small amount of 2 Stroke Engine Oil in the fuel tank.



Was that so you could communicate with smoke signals?


----------



## landoboguy (Mar 3, 2020)

I use shell V power when I can, dont know if its just in my head but feels smoother more power, plus its easy with the app.
On another note one time I phone Rover service line with an issue and the first thing they asked was do I use supermarket fuel.


----------



## maingate (Mar 3, 2020)

TR5 said:


> Was that so you could communicate with smoke signals?



That was just a bonus. The real reason was to add some of the lubricating properties that were removed from diesel after those engines were designed.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 3, 2020)

I sometimes use branded and other times supermarket, especially when returning home I top up lpg and diesel at the local Asda. Occasionally put some Shell v power in and it does feel smoother but maybe it’s psychological.
I put super in my old cars as the ethanol content is sometimes lower and apparently it has a longer shelf life.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 3, 2020)

maingate said:


> That was just a bonus. The real reason was to add some of the lubricating properties that were removed from diesel after those engines were designed.



I use Activ8 Lubricants in all my engine's, once out of warranty. Having put it into an old works van quite a number of years ago with v high mileage, and then got 5mph added to the top speed, and 2 - 3 mpg more from the fuel, I swear by it. Makes a noisy engine quieter too, so particularly good for diesels.

Not sure if a link is allowed, but you can google it.

PS. My TR is still running on it's original leaded engine 52 years later, with good compressions and oil pressures. It's had Activ8 Lubricants in for the last 20+ years.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 3, 2020)

When travelling we fill up once a week.
Once a month I will use premium diesel.


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 3, 2020)

Generally use supermarket diesel but when I am close to Costco I fill up with premium, I think the premium gives slightly better performance as the engine seems a little more reponsive.


----------



## Moped (Mar 3, 2020)

I had a Fiat Doblo for 7 years. Each time I put standard French diesel in on the first French fill the engine would go into limp mode after a few hours of running on this French diesel. Topped up and filled up subsequently with Shell V Power and voila, within the first hour or so the engine would come out of limp mode and start running normally. This happened on three separate occasions. On the 4th French and subsequent French visits I only ever premium diesel.

I was told French standard diesel contains a higher proportion of biomass diesel when compared to U.K. diesel. French premium diesel contains hardly any if no biomass. Now this may be right or wrong but my suspicion is there is something afoot here to keep emissions down. Premium diesel may well be less environmentally friendly but I never have limp mode issues with it.

When motorhoming in Spain I use premium diesel 100% of the time, normally Repsol, as price premium in Spain is tiny and diesel is cheap anyway.

When in France probably every 4th tank with premium. We have a Fiat based MH and yet to have a limp mode issue so maybe what I described above was a Fiat Doblo thing.

It may be psychological but I do sense I get marginally more MPG when in cruise control on the motorways when using premium.  Have to monitor the trip computer more closely in future!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 3, 2020)

I go to Costco for my diesel, and they only sell premium currently at £1.17.7 a litre.
I have found my engine runs better and I get a couple of miles more per gallon also.
I was once told that every fourth refill should be premium as it helps your engine.
You do need to be a member to buy fuel from them.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 3, 2020)

More or less MPG is marginal..
Extra mpg is probably wiped or negated  out by extra cost
Engine health and performance more important (IMO)


----------



## colinm (Mar 3, 2020)

After a problem with a top up of duff deisel from a motorway service station, I decided to compare my usual 'any deisel will do' with V Power, after a couple of thousand miles of comparing the two I could find definite differance.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

28 sec heating oil,20 ltrs with 1.5 ltrs of cooking oil works well and cleans the injectors,keep you eye out for the excise men


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 3, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> More or less MPG is marginal..
> Extra mpg is probably wiped or negated  out by extra cost
> Engine health and performance more important (IMO)



At Costco premium is cheaper than normal from elsewhere.
I reckon I save about £15 a month on fuel, the membership is £24 plus VAT a year.
And that gets you two cards.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 3, 2020)

Very rarely use premium, once every month or two, or if there's a queue at standard pump.  Use any station thats around when I need to top up, but never use supermarket fuel, mainly because I never go to supermarkets with a station  
Only place the van is guaranteed to get premium is in Luxembourg.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

99% of stations here only do one grade,the other grade is low sulphur, thats it


----------



## SimonM (Mar 3, 2020)

Supermarket only unless I’m in Europe and I just fill at the local garages enroute. Never had a problem.

my last car I did 120,000 miles always in supermarket fuel and no issues.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

There are only two co holding tanks here,esso and tex,all fuel comes from them nomater where you buy or what names on it as it has to meet the standards.


----------



## TR5 (Mar 3, 2020)

I think it's a fallacy that diesel is any different at a supermarket than anywhere else. The super just has a few extra cleaning agents in, which you can also get by adding something like Wynn's injector cleaner occasionally.
It's never been proven that you get more MPG using super diesel, than standard.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> There are only two co holding tanks here,esso and tex,all fuel comes from them nomater where you buy or what names on it as it has to meet the standards.





TR5 said:


> I think it's a fallacy that diesel is any different at a supermarket than anywhere else. T



Maggy used to work for BP at the oil refinery in Tamworth, she told me from her office window she could see the tankers from Shell/Esso/BP and lots of other smaller suppliers and they all filled from the same holding tank, they had to because there was only one for petrol and one for diesel, this was before premium fuels were thought about, I buy supermarket fuel and I have never had a problem


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 3, 2020)

I use standard diesel or supermarket in both cars and the motorhome, never had any problems covering a total of around 60,000 combined miles per year.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2020)

Like maingate and fisherman I have been using premium diesel from Costco for the past year.

Not only is the price really good, but our vehicles also run much better on it.


----------



## colinm (Mar 3, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Maggy used to work for BP at the oil refinery in Tamworth, she told me from her office window she could see the tankers from Shell/Esso/BP and lots of other smaller suppliers and they all filled from the same holding tank, they had to because there was only one for petrol and one for diesel, this was before premium fuels were thought about, I buy supermarket fuel and I have never had a problem



Did she comment on what different additives they all added?


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 3, 2020)

What’s standard B7 premium diesel
I use a tank of BP every so often, very occasionally!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2020)

This below from the Costco website:-

*Deposit control additives: *
Every grade of Kirkland Signature™ Fuel contains deposit control additive that keeps your engine protected and running like new.
Variations in deposit control additive formulations are the main difference between brands of fuel. Kirkland Signature™ Fuels have been proven to clean deposits and restore dirty engine components to like-new performance.

To comply with the Renewable Transport Fuel Obligation (RFTO) order and European legislation, a certain amount of ethanol may be blended with British Standard petrol (BS EN 228) and biodiesel with British Standard diesel (BS EN 590).

Costco advises that you consult your vehicle owner's manual to determine the suitability of these fuels for your vehicle.


----------



## Wully (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m no fussy I just put Diesel in from anywhere any diesil as long as it makes the wheels turn then I’m happy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> What’s standard B7 premium diesel
> I use a tank of BP every so often, very occasionally!!



Quickly looked it up, not that I understand what it means just yet!

*"B7*, in a square label, is the new mark for *Diesel* pumps. It *means* the fuel is made up of a maximum 7% renewable biodiesel."

"What is the difference between standard diesel and premium diesel?
A *premium diesel* has a higher cetane number, better lubricity and includes detergents that provide injector-cleaning capability versus *standard* #2 *diesel*. Cetane measures a fuel's ignition delay. Higher cetane equals a shorter delay and better ignition quality for quicker start-ups and less pollution."


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 3, 2020)

colinmd said:


> Did she comment on what different additives they all added?


They didn't add any different additives then, the tankers all filled up with the same and then went straight to the service station to fill their tanks, it could be different now but I doubt it


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This below from the Costco website:-
> 
> *Deposit control additives: *
> Every grade of Kirkland Signature™ Fuel contains deposit control additive that keeps your engine protected and running like new.
> ...


All co say that,its all in every gal you buy from whoever as it has to meet gov guide lines,all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 3, 2020)

Additives can be added when tanker is filled up and some tankers can add the additives when delivering at individual stations, so just because you see the same tanker filling up both bog standard and premium fuels at the same station, that doesn't mean additives haven't been added. Additives are added according to each fuel companies own recipe.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> All co say that,its all in every gal you buy from whoever as it has to meet gov guide lines,all smoke and mirrors.



... except that Costco Premium Diesel is usually about 10p per litre cheaper than *Standard Diesel*, never mind premium diesel anywhere else!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> All co say that,its all in every gal you buy from whoever as it has to meet gov guide lines,all smoke and mirrors.



Trev, I can assure you my car and my van both run better on premium diesel from Costco. I checked today and it’s £1.17 a litre. Most garages are around £1.25 for normal diesel. So the cost element does not come into it. When I have to fill at a filling station whilst out and about, I can feel the difference.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 3, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Additives can be added when tanker is filled up and some tankers can add the additives when delivering at individual stations, so just because you see the same tanker filling up both bog standard and premium fuels at the same station, that doesn't mean additives haven't been added. Additives are added according to each fuel companies own recipe.


I understand what you are saying but Maggy was a Manager in the office of BP and their tankers didn't add anything, straight to the station or supermarket and nothing added, if BP didn't add them do you think the others did?, where would they add them to ensure the additives were mixed, certainly they didn't when Maggy worked there, as I said it maybe different now with modern technology but I still remain unconvinced.

I used to be with British Gas for my energy supplies, I am now with Shell Energy who tell me it is all renewable energy I am receiving, I don't believe that either




Fisherman said:


> Trev, I can assure you my car and my van both run better on premium diesel from Costco. I checked today and it’s £1.17 a litre. Most garages are around £1.25 for normal diesel. So the cost element does not come into it. When I have to fill at a filling station whilst out and about, I can feel the difference.


There is a difference between standard and premium diesel but you can put your own additives in to see the same improvement, obviously it is more convenient to use premium, I prefer to add my own


----------



## harrow (Mar 3, 2020)

Lard and Scraps or asda diesel but not brave enough to run red diesel.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Trev, I can assure you my car and my van both run better on premium diesel from Costco. I checked today and it’s £1.17 a litre. Most garages are around £1.25 for normal diesel. So the cost element does not come into it. When I have to fill at a filling station whilst out and about, I can feel the difference.


£1.18 here at tesco where it all comes out of the one tin,no additives added as i know a few tanker drivers and ask them this after the last round of my diesel is better than yours, you can buy a higher bio diesel but many are scared to use it here, my van will run on anything and i can find no difference whatsoever, 30mpg at best come rain or shine.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

harrow said:


> Lard and Scraps or asda diesel but not brave enough to run red diesel.


It dies the filters,heating oil 20ltrs with 1.5 cooking oil,many new common rail engines dont like it or run lumpy,there is a slight yellow die in it also,irish republic use green derv for tractor fuel.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> It dies the filters,heating oil 20ltrs with 1.5 cooking oil,many new common rail engines dont like it or run lumpy,there is a slight yellow die in it also,*irish republic use green derv for tractor fuel*.



Is that because they use leprechaun p**s as an additive?


----------



## SimonM (Mar 3, 2020)

Many years ago I worked for JCB and one of our agricultural users used to run his Fastrac on red diesel despite having to legally run white diesel because Of the amount of time he spent on the road. He should really have been using 2 tanks, but didn’t.

he kept on getting stopped by the ministry because they knew he was an easy target and always got done. He had enough of it one day and simply killed himself. Seems a bit extreme to me, but he never got stopped again.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Is that because they use leprechaun p**s as an additive?


So you are onto me,sod that i shall try another angle.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2020)

SimonM said:


> Many years ago I worked for JCB and one of our agricultural users used to run his Fastrac on red diesel despite having to legally run white diesel because Of the amount of time he spent on the road. He should really have been using 2 tanks, but didn’t.
> 
> he kept on getting stopped by the ministry because they knew he was an easy target and always got done. He had enough of it one day and simply killed himself. Seems a bit extreme to me, but he never got stopped again.


If reg as a farm you can use red within a 6 mile circle ,a chap i knew bought a very very big earth mover and drove 4 miles into belfast each day to work for about six mths just to be awkward.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have been doing courier work for the last 19 years doing 500+ miles per day so every penny per litre counts so I nearly always fill up at supermarkets and have never had a problem.
For 8 years I only did European courier work and occasionally when coming through Luxembourg as the fuel is a lot cheaper I would try out the shell v power and didn’t notice any difference in performance or mileage and I always zero the trip computer every time I fill the tank


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 4, 2020)

Many years ago I ran a small garage in the West Country which sold Cleveland Petrol back in the days of “five star Cleveland Discol with added alcohol”. All the deliveries were from Esso tankers who owned Cleveland anyway and as far as I know all deliveries for other brands came from the same Avonmouth centre. On our first delivery of the Discol five star the driver connected to our five star tank then got on top of the tanker and squirted an eye dropper into it. Puzzled I asked him what he was doing. That’s the added alcohol he informed me.......
I suspect things regarding additives and enhancements in fuel have changed little since then......


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 4, 2020)

helen262 said:


> I have been doing courier work for the last 19 years doing 500+ miles per day so every penny per litre counts so I nearly always fill up at supermarkets and have never had a problem.
> For 8 years I only did European courier work and occasionally when coming through Luxembourg as the fuel is a lot cheaper I would try out the shell v power and didn’t notice any difference in performance or mileage and I always zero the trip computer every time I fill the tank



Sorry Helen but filling up once with a premium fuel then checking out your mpg does not mean that you won’t benefit from it in the long run. And what’s more important is that premium fuels are good for your engine particularly older engines. As I have said experts reckon one in four refills should be done in order to benefit from better engine performance and mpg. As I have also stated if you are near to a Costco and are a member their premium fuel is cheaper than regular, so the cost element has been eliminated. Here is some online info.

However, *premium diesel* will potentially help your engine run smoother and cleaner, which can *improve* both performance and economy with regular use. This may be more noticeable on older or higher-mileage engines than in a brand new car which hasn't yet accumulated *any* sediments within the engine.12 Dec 2018

*Premium diesel and premium unleaded - are they worth it?*
www.thecarexpert.co.uk › premium-diesel-petrol

Search for: Is premium diesel any better?
Does premium diesel make a difference?
A *premium diesel* can help *make* this happen by delivering more power and better fuel economy than a regular #2. In fact, tests *have* shown a 4.5 percent increase in power and a 5 percent increase in fuel economy compared to a typical *diesel* fuel.


----------



## ricc (Mar 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Sorry Helen but filling up once with a premium fuel then checking out your mpg does not mean that you won’t benefit from it in the long run. And what’s more important is that premium fuels are good for your engine particularly older engines. As I have said experts reckon one in four refills should be done in order to benefit from better engine performance and mpg. As I have also stated if you are near to a Costco and are a member their premium fuel is cheaper than regular, so the cost element has been eliminated. Here is some online info.
> 
> However, *premium diesel* will potentially help your engine run smoother and cleaner, which can *improve* both performance and economy with regular use. This may be more noticeable on older or higher-mileage engines than in a brand new car which hasn't yet accumulated *any* sediments within the engine.12 Dec 2018
> *Premium diesel and premium unleaded - are they worth it?*
> ...


i do love articles sprinkled with "can, potential and maybe"  sure sign that they are pure fiction


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 4, 2020)

ricc said:


> i do love articles sprinkled with "can, potential and maybe"  sure sign that they are pure fiction



Im my experience I would replace these words with does.
obviously when writing articles like this the authors have to be careful not to make promises. In my experience both my car and van run better on Costco’s premium diesel, my car more so probably because it’s older.
Last summer I drove from Glasgow to Snowdonia, 3 passengers and my boot full of walking gear. Mercedes c220 diesel I got 65mpg on premium going down. Filled with regular for home trip got 58mpg. I drove at 70mph.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> 28 sec heating oil,20 ltrs with 1.5 ltrs of cooking oil works well and cleans the injectors,keep you eye out for the excise men


trev nip round to local chippy and get 20 gallon of chip oil make sure its filterd,they will smell you a prochin. eh up
chippy is open, no its only trev    ? ok.pj  p.s. keep going it is only my feet, cor blime


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Im my experience I would replace these words with does.
> obviously when writing articles like this the authors have to be careful not to make promises. In my experience both my car and van run better on Costco’s premium diesel, my car more so probably because it’s older.
> Last summer I drove from Glasgow to Snowdonia, 3 passengers and my boot full of walking gear. Mercedes c220 diesel I got 65mpg on premium going down. Filled with regular for home trip got 58mpg. I drove at 70mph.


Well just look at the globe.  It was uphill on the way back.....


----------



## bobj808 (Mar 4, 2020)

I hear on the news the (son in law of a billionaire) chancellor is going to scrap the subsidy on red diesel. Presume the farmers will need to go back to horses and carts and the builders will need loads of shovels instead of a JCB. Will just put the prices up methinks which won't really inconvenience the chancellor. Bob


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 4, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Sorry Helen but filling up once with a premium fuel then checking out your mpg does not mean that you won’t benefit from it in the long run. And what’s more important is that premium fuels are good for your engine particularly older engines. As I have said experts reckon one in four refills should be done in order to benefit from better engine performance and mpg. As I have also stated if you are near to a Costco and are a member their premium fuel is cheaper than regular, so the cost element has been eliminated. Here is some online info.
> 
> However, *premium diesel* will potentially help your engine run smoother and cleaner, which can *improve* both performance and economy with regular use. This may be more noticeable on older or higher-mileage engines than in a brand new car which hasn't yet accumulated *any* sediments within the engine.12 Dec 2018
> *Premium diesel and premium unleaded - are they worth it?*
> ...


Well I can’t say what was used in the van before I bought it but I have always used standard diesel in my Sprinter and as I said previously a shot of Redex approximately once a month and the engine is sweet as a nut, now over 100,000 miles on the clock.
You need to put your van on a rolling road and test properly to get real answers. If folks see/perceive an advantage in a certain brand/grade then do what suits you. Me? I will go for cheapest available wherever I need to fill, saying that if I had a Costco nearby I would probably splurge out at £1.17 a litre. Cheapest standard here at present is almost £1.25 for Morrrisons cheapest diesel


----------



## TR5 (Mar 4, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> There is a difference between standard and premium diesel but you can put your own additives in to see the same improvement, obviously it is more convenient to use premium, I prefer to add my own



Me too, at least I know there IS some injector cleaner, etc ... in it.

With regards to petrol, the issue for me with the TR5 is the octane and the E5 content - hence using Castrol Valvemaster Plus and V-Power, to both protect the exhaust valves from the unleaded fuel, and to get as near as possible to the old 5* (101) octane.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Well I can’t say what was used in the van before I bought it but I have always used standard diesel in my Sprinter and as I said previously a shot of Redex approximately once a month and the engine is sweet as a nut, now over 100,000 miles on the clock.
> You need to put your van on a rolling road and test properly to get real answers. If folks see/perceive an advantage in a certain brand/grade then do what suits you. Me? I will go for cheapest available wherever I need to fill, saying that if I had a Costco nearby I would probably splurge out at £1.17 a litre. Cheapest standard here at present is almost £1.25 for Morrrisons cheapest diesel



100,000 miles is just starting to get run in for a Sprinter, all of mine did around 500,000 miles in three years except for my last one that I kept for 7 years as I stopped doing European work when it was three years old so kept it for nearly 7 years and had done just over 922,000 miles when some scroat stole the DPF and at £3,000 for a new one I wasn’t going to spend that sort of money on it so sold it which was a shame as I wanted to do the million miles with it before parting with it, and most of these miles were done with supermarket fuel


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 4, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... except that Costco Premium Diesel is usually about 10p per litre cheaper than *Standard Diesel*, never mind premium diesel anywhere else!


Where’s the Costco fuel stations in the south of England?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Where’s the Costco fuel stations in the south of England?




Put your postcode in here       





__





						Store Finder | Costco UK
					

Costco Wholesale operates an international chain of membership warehouses, dedicated to bringing our members the best possible prices on quality brand-name merchandise.




					www.costco.co.uk


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 4, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Where’s the Costco fuel stations in the south of England?


You need to be a member to use the fuel station.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 4, 2020)

Costco started selling fuel in Glasgow two years ago.
Before that I had never bought premium fuel of any type.
I was more sceptical than some of the posters  on here.
Whilst I was in the store one day I noticed that their diesel was 12p a litre cheaper than my local garage.
So I bought fuel from them for my car.
Costco don't sell regular diesel, only premium.
I was not aware that I had actually bought premium fuel.
But when I started to drive my car it felt better, and I noticed the computer was giving better mpg than before.
I always try to go there for fuel which is currently only £1.17 a gallon.
My local garage is currently £1.26, its a no brainer, premium fuel for less.
My advice on here to anyone close to a Costco is join and use them for your fuel needs.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 4, 2020)

Always use the cheapest available. Currently £1.18.7 ltr  around Dewsbury.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 4, 2020)

When I bought my VW Golf the dealer filled it with Morrisons diesel, it seemed OK. I later filled it with Shell V Power and the difference was amazing. Quieter smoother engine, more pulling power and about 4 miles per gal better. I always use that now and because of the Shell drivers club the vouchers compensate for the dearer price.  I always used supermarket diesel in my Fiat 2.3 motorhome but because of the difference i noticed in the Golf I changed to Shell V Power. Not really an improvement in MPG  but it certainly pulls better and is smoother and quieter.  Another bonus of this fuel is that it keeps the engine injectors and guts cleaner and therefore more efficient.

Some people swear there is no benefit but I just report my experience. Honest John who writes in the Telegraph recommends Shell V Power if thats anything to go by and I don't think he has a vested interest. 

Bottom line is it's your engine so a few extra pounds in fuel for a very expensive item is probably worth it


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Always use the cheapest available. Currently £1.18.7 ltr  around Dewsbury.



Me 2, Costco £1.17.7 a litre
I am fortunate I drive past it all the time.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 4, 2020)

saxonborg said:


> You need to be a member to use the fuel station.


Just a reminder to anyone who has not bought fuel from Costo, there may have been a change recently in accepted payment options, but typically payment can also only be made via debit card or Amex.


----------



## runnach (Mar 4, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Always use the cheapest available. Currently £1.18.7 ltr  around Dewsbury.


I am slightly confused fill at the bop in savillevtown does the lpg for the safefill and diesel b7 it states on the pump I fill at Asda too and that also says b7 on the pump ....is the poll a little ambiguous ?


----------



## mark61 (Mar 4, 2020)

Could be wrong but I though all our diesel, or nearly all of it is B7 now. Haven't come across B10 yet in UK, but sure it's on its way. Not that I check every time I fill up, well apart from checking it's diesel in the van and petrol in the car


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 4, 2020)

channa said:


> I am slightly confused fill at the bop in savillevtown does the lpg for the safefill and diesel b7 it states on the pump I fill at Asda too and that also says b7 on the pump ....is the poll a little ambiguous ?


We used the one down Savile town when they had the Lpg pump put in, never fit as much gas in the tank as the pump said ,it must have been reading wrong and we have never been back. We use the Texaco at Birstal its cheaper and nearer for us.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 5, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> At Costco premium is cheaper than normal from elsewhere.
> I reckon I save about £15 a month on fuel, the membership is £24 plus VAT a year.
> And that gets you two cards.


never seen it,were at? please ok.pj  tickettie  boo


----------



## argoose (Mar 5, 2020)

I use supermarket fuel. But add Archoil D-Max fuel synthesis.
Don't know if it gives better MPG, don't care, But my engine does run smoother, better throttle response and the PPM emissions have dropped at MOT time.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 5, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> It dies the filters,heating oil 20ltrs with 1.5 cooking oil,many new common rail engines dont like it or run lumpy,there is a slight yellow die in it also,irish republic use green derv for tractor fuel.


so it is a case of make and do,are you red-dy, spring is about to sprung, hope your fine, ok pj


----------



## peter palance (Mar 5, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Put your postcode in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dn22 ok thank  ,ok.pj


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

bobj808 said:


> I hear on the news the (son in law of a billionaire) chancellor is going to scrap the subsidy on red diesel. Presume the farmers will need to go back to horses and carts and the builders will need loads of shovels instead of a JCB. Will just put the prices up methinks which won't really inconvenience the chancellor. Bob


There is no subsidy on red diesel. There is less tax on it because it is not meant to be used in vehicles that drive on roads. It should only be used by things like boats, tractors, generators and diggers.


----------



## iandsm (Mar 7, 2020)

bobj808 said:


> I hear on the news the (son in law of a billionaire) chancellor is going to scrap the subsidy on red diesel. Presume the farmers will need to go back to horses and carts and the builders will need loads of shovels instead of a JCB. Will just put the prices up methinks which won't really inconvenience the chancellor.   Bob


I hadn’t  realised it was some sort of crime to have very wealthy parents even if they became so through hard work. Perhaps a public enquiry should be initiated to report on whether he is fit for public office and whether should disown them or just commit suicide.


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

iandsm said:


> I hadn’t  realised it was some sort of crime to have very wealthy parents even if they became so through hard work.


Ah yes, that old fiction: becoming a billionaire through hard work.

Assuming you pay no tax (so many billionaires seem to get away with that), working 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year, being paid a generous £1,000 per day, how long would would it take to get paid your first billion? 

Hmmm. Four thousand years. That's longer than most people work for, I must agree.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> There is no subsidy on red diesel. There is less tax on it because it is not meant to be used in vehicles that drive on roads. It should only be used by things like boats, tractors, generators and diggers.


Not to be used in pleasure boats for the last 5 years tho never policed here,can be used in any vh reg as a farm vh used within 5/6 mile radious of home.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2020)

You can use home made bio fuel,the kit if bought will be around a grand or make it your self,but you are only ment to make 2500 ltrs a year,mate ph them here and they said no way of monitor so tear away.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> Ah yes, that old fiction: becoming a billionaire through hard work.
> 
> Assuming you pay no tax (so many billionaires seem to get away with that), working 5 days a week, 50 weeks a year, being paid a generous £1,000 per day, how long would would it take to get paid your first billion?
> 
> Hmmm. Four thousand years. That's longer than most people work for, I must agree.



N.R Narayana actually does appear to have become a billionaire by his own hard work. Link
Incidentally he has given much of his fortune to good causes.


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

2cv said:


> N.R Narayana actually does appear to have become a billionaire by his own hard work. Link


So you think that his personal effort was worth £40,000 per day? I think it more likely he became wealthy by paying many people a lot less than the revenue they generated.


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Not to be used in pleasure boats for the last 5 years tho never policed here,can be used in any vh reg as a farm vh used within 5/6 mile radious of home.


Yes, I recall that pleasure boats were supposed to stop using it a few years ago. Bizarrely, most of the people I know who have boats, have working boats, not pleasure craft. I don't know if they use red diesel.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> So you think that his personal effort was worth £40,000 per day? I think it more likely he became wealthy by paying many people a lot less than the revenue they generated.



Another way to look at it is that without his work the revenue would never have been generated.


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

2cv said:


> Another way to look at it is that without his work the revenue would never have been generated.


Chances are that if he hadn't organised the people who organised the people who did the work, someone else would have done it. 
Perhaps I'm being unfair in that: I have to admit that I don't know what was supposed to be unique about his contribution towards the progress of humanity. Can you summarise it?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> Chances are that if he hadn't organised the people who organised the people who did the work, someone else would have done it.
> Perhaps I'm being unfair in that: I have to admit that I don't know what was supposed to be unique about his contribution towards the progress of humanity. Can you summarise it?



Only to say that to have been considered one of the greatest entrepreneurs of all time is quite an achievement.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> Yes, I recall that pleasure boats were supposed to stop using it a few years ago. Bizarrely, most of the people I know who have boats, have working boats, not pleasure craft. I don't know if they use red diesel.


Lough erne is full of p craft with no one to sniff out red,or take a chance of getting there nose blead trying to police it.


----------



## in h (Mar 7, 2020)

2cv said:


> Only to say that to have been considered one of the greatest entrepreneurs of all time is quite an achievement.


Is it?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2020)

in h said:


> Is it?



I think so.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 8, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Do you use Premium Diesel ?
> 
> If so which one Esso, Shell, Texaco or BP  ?
> 
> ...



Personally I did try using shell V power several years ago and I got exactly the same MPG with supermarket fuel.  
There was a BBC programme on a year or so ago that tested these premium fuels.  The conclusion was unless you have a "Performance engine"  there is no advantage whatsoever.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 8, 2020)

colinmd said:


> After a problem with a top up of duff deisel from a motorway service station, I decided to compare my usual 'any deisel will do' with V Power, after a couple of thousand miles of comparing the two I could find definite differance.


Most people who put premium fuels in their tank also start driving more efficiently and they swear it's the fuel that is giving them better MPG.  I suppose they need to justify spending all that extra money.  Driving more efficiently on normal fuel will also produce the same 2 or 3 MPG increase.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> Most people who put premium fuels in their tank also start driving more efficiently and they swear it's the fuel that is giving them better MPG.  I suppose they need to justify spending all that extra money.  Driving more efficiently on normal fuel will also produce the same 2 or 3 MPG increase.



The first time I put premium diesel in my car at Costco  I was not aware it was premium diesel. Also as stated already premium diesel at Costco  is cheaper than normal regular diesel elsewhere. And it’s not just the slightly better mpg that matters, the car feels better, and it’s helping the engine. Experts reckon one in four refills should be premium.


----------



## GordonMcCabe (Mar 8, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Do you use Premium Diesel ?
> 
> If so which one Esso, Shell, Texaco or BP  ?
> 
> ...


I worked for Shell for a few years. We used a scanning electron microscope at one point and the operator showed us pictures of their test car engine parts namely valve stems. The debris build up on the car using fuel with additive was significantly less. I was in the sulphur and bitumen division. What became abundantly clear was that no claim could be made about a Shell product that had not been before company legal scrutiny. We had to gather our research and my boss had to be interviewed by the legal team and prove to them that what we claimed was able to be substantiated in court. So if they say it improves fuel economy, then it does. How much depends on the vehicle, its engine condition, how you drive etc. But all other things being equal it should do what it days to the point of justifying the extra paid.
With regard to which brand is best, in many areas fuel and additives are the same or similar. In some cases a single refinery will supply may different brand outlets in the area. They may add their own additives but the base feel is often the same. If you do a regular commute try testing the fuel over a period of time. But be mindful of driving conditions acceleration use of AC being the same during your "experiment" 
Hope that helps


----------



## in h (Mar 8, 2020)

GordonMcCabe said:


> I worked for Shell for a few years. We used a scanning electron microscope at one point and the operator showed us pictures of their test car engine parts namely valve stems. The debris build up on the car using fuel with additive was significantly less. I was in the sulphur and bitumen division. What became abundantly clear was that no claim could be made about a Shell product that had not been before company legal scrutiny. We had to gather our research and my boss had to be interviewed by the legal team and prove to them that what we claimed was able to be substantiated in court. So if they say it improves fuel economy, then it does. How much depends on the vehicle, its engine condition, how you drive etc. But all other things being equal it should do what it days to the point of justifying the extra paid.
> With regard to which brand is best, in many areas fuel and additives are the same or similar. In some cases a single refinery will supply may different brand outlets in the area. They may add their own additives but the base feel is often the same. If you do a regular commute try testing the fuel over a period of time. But be mindful of driving conditions acceleration use of AC being the same during your "experiment"
> Hope that helps


If they say it improves ... it does. Yes, but if they say it gives "up to 6% better" it doesn't. "Up to 6%" includes 0%.
I've found that on a longer trip, the biggest improvement in MPG comes from using the cruise control. It has a lighter right foot then I do, accelerates more gently.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> The first time I put premium diesel in my car at Costco  I was not aware it was premium diesel. Also as stated already premium diesel at Costco  is cheaper than normal regular diesel elsewhere. And it’s not just the slightly better mpg that matters, the car feels better, and it’s helping the engine. Experts reckon one in four refills should be premium.



The consumer watchdog "Which?" did a documentary on the BBC that tested the claims of "premium fuel" about a year ago ( maybe 18 months) They concluded that unless you have a performance engine the benefits are negligible. They did say the detergent  in the premium fuel could keep the engine and injectors cleaner but apart from that they could find no performance or MPG increases under the same strict test conditions they did the tests under.
They also said that Shell, Esso, Texaco etc do add detergent into their STD priced fuels,  so yes if all you use is supermarket fuel, your engine could benefit from a tank of this fuel every so often to keep the fuel system cleaner ......or just put a bottle of injector cleaner / fuel additive in yourself  once in a while.


----------



## Eriba (Mar 8, 2020)

I use any of the premium fuel possible V power mostly,  I am not able to say it is a financial return in mpg that motivates me, however modern Common rail engines suffer with injectors failing prematurely with shooting and clogging.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2020)

runnach said:


> Apparently Costco has had a fall out with Amex. Costco now accepts any credit card for payment within store and at their fuel pumps.


didn't know about any fallout, but yup, since Jan 6th apparently all payment types accepted (I asked at Customer Service a few days ago when renewing)


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> The consumer watchdog "Which?" did a documentary on the BBC that tested the claims of "premium fuel" about a year ago ( maybe 18 months) They concluded that unless you have a performance engine the benefits are negligible. They did say the detergent  in the premium fuel could keep the engine and injectors cleaner but apart from that they could find no performance or MPG increases under the same strict test conditions they did the tests under.
> They also said that Shell, Esso, Texaco etc do add detergent into their STD priced fuels,  so yes if all you use is supermarket fuel, your engine could benefit from a tank of this fuel every so often to keep the fuel system cleaner ......or just put a bottle of injector cleaner / fuel additive in yourself  once in a while.



pedalman I could find loads of stuff online to counter what you have found.
but I don’t base my comments on what I have read but on what I have found personally. I am not making it up I do get slightly better mileage and my car and van do run better. But bottom line right now Costco are selling premium diesel for £115.7 a litre, what are you paying for regular diesel. And before anyone says you have to be a member I have been for 24 years, long before they started selling fuel two years ago.


----------



## in h (Mar 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> ..  And before anyone says you have to be a member I have been for 24 years, long before they started selling fuel two years ago.


Yes, Costco sell diesel for 3p per litre less than the local garages. For me, it's a 5 mile round trip to the nearest cheap garage, a 46 mile round trip to the nearest CostCo filling station. 
I cancelled my CostCo membership because it cost more than it saved me, though that was before they sold fuel. 
I doubt I'd ever get the £26.40 per year back. After allowing an extra 2p for the "premium" added to the fuel, that 5p saving means I'd have to buy 528 litres to break even.
If you include the extra distance to fill up, it never pays off: assuming I put in 75 litres each time, that would mean I'd save £3.75 per fill. Driving 40 miles costs more than £3.75.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

in h said:


> Yes, Costco sell diesel for 3p per litre less than the local garages. For me, it's a 5 mile round trip to the nearest cheap garage, a 46 mile round trip to the nearest CostCo filling station.
> I cancelled my CostCo membership because it cost more than it saved me, though that was before they sold fuel.
> I doubt I'd ever get the £26.40 per year back. After allowing an extra 2p for the "premium" added to the fuel, that 5p saving means I'd have to buy 528 litres to break even.
> If you include the extra distance to fill up, it never pays off: assuming I put in 75 litres each time, that would mean I'd save £3.75 per fill. Driving 40 miles costs more than £3.75.



well then it’s a no brainer for you.
I bought a shredder from them last week for £56. Cheapest on eBay for same shredder £95. But unlike you I drive past it 3 or 4 times a week. You can share membership with a friend to half cost.


----------



## in h (Mar 8, 2020)

My shredder is 20 years old. Still going strong!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 8, 2020)

I had shreddies for breakfast this morning.
As i sail in a early post,all the tankers fill at two units in belfast no mater which name is on the truck,and no they dont add a secret tube of magic fiery dust to it,its b7 as laid down by gov rules and all the additives for cleaning etc are in it.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

in h said:


> My shredder is 20 years old. Still going strong!



mine is 2 weeks old and I saved £39


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I had shreddies for breakfast this morning.
> As i sail in a early post,all the tankers fill at two units in belfast no mater which name is on the truck,and no they dont add a secret tube of magic fiery dust to it,its b7 as laid down by gov rules and all the additives for cleaning etc are in it.



was it premium shreddies trev, or plain old regular.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> was it premium shreddies trev, or plain old regular.


Choc flavor for his lordship .


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 8, 2020)

I generally use supermarket diesel because, A, the local ASDA was just down the road and the cheapest fuel in Northern Ireland, BUT, B, I could be reasonably sure of the provenance of the fuel.
Ireland, both sides of the border was (and probably still is) rife with outlets selling laundered diesel which was “refined” along the border counties at huge cost to the environment, the exchequer and people’s engines. Much of it found its way into branded forecourts, so supermarket is likely to be more authentic and I simply add a dose of Millers from time to time.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 8, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> I generally use supermarket diesel because, A, the local ASDA was just down the road and the cheapest fuel in Northern Ireland, BUT, B, I could be reasonably sure of the provenance of the fuel.
> Ireland, both sides of the border was (and probably still is) rife with outlets selling laundered diesel which was “refined” along the border counties at huge cost to the environment, the exchequer and people’s engines. Much of it found its way into branded forecourts, so supermarket is likely to be more authentic and I simply add a dose of Millers from time to time.
> 
> Davy


True davy,i use the go station in glengormley as its even less by a few coppers than tesco.
True about names stations using laundered fuel as a car i had in stank of bleach which they use to remove the red dye,the chap bought his fuel in carrickfergus but i cannot say where.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> True davy,i use the go station in glengormley as its even less by a few coppers than tesco.
> True about names stations using laundered fuel as a car i had in stank of bleach which they use to remove the red dye,the chap bought his fuel in carrickfergus but i cannot say where.


As I understand it, VOSA/DVSA/whatever take a chemical sample and not just say "oh, not red, drive along sir".   so Bleachy Boy still can get caught and done.


----------



## powerplus (Mar 9, 2020)

morning all

i have a  2011 ducato 2,2 based motorhome with the ford puma engine  

a few years ago on cold mornings when pulling away  i  could make the engine sound like it was pinking just like an old petrol engine

i put it into a fiat professional dealer and was told that this is not au unusual thing with the ford puma engine ans should run it on premium diesel 

my findings are on a cold morning


shell v power   no rattle
red x  does not make any difference and still will rattle
normal diesel and it rattles 
i also find that other premium fuels dont stop the rattle so well as v power

i have recently started to add some kent fuel guard and that seems to make a difference

i was told by a dutch guy that worked in the oil industry that the standard diesel can have an effect on the firing when cold and this combined with the ecu settings for a cold engine is what makes them rattle

i now if possible buy shell v power and if i cannot get it add kent fuel guard

the engine definitely runs better and smoother with the v power and the extra price over the year is not that much  and stops me listening every cold morning to see if it is still there

this is just my  findings and it works for me

barry


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 9, 2020)

in h said:


> If they say it improves ... it does. Yes, but if they say it gives "up to 6% better" it doesn't. "Up to 6%" includes 0%.
> I've found that on a longer trip, the biggest improvement in MPG comes from using the cruise control. It has a lighter right foot then I do, accelerates more gently.


I find though cruise control labours on inclines  even though I change down as necessary.
I am surprised at improvement in displayed economy if I lift my foot off accelerator and reapply sufficiently to maintain speed.
Also increase speed going down a hill and slow up a little up the other side!!!!
Not sure how much this converts into overall economy though, feels positive though.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 10, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> was it premium shreddies trev, or plain old regular.


no just the paper,its on your hands trev, keep it up,youle move one day, ok wolfy pj p.s. now then fettler?


----------



## Eric The Viking (Mar 15, 2020)

I usually use the normal supermarket diesel, it's got the additives to stop it gunging up and cleans the pump and injectors as it goes through the system. (Being involved in petroleum delivery and supply) I know that different companies use different additives at the fuel terminals, COSTCO add their own at the pump, so it's cheaper for them to bulk buy initially.  All the fuel comes out of the same storage tanks, it's just a different blend of additives depending on who has it delivered.

Every once in a while I pour in a pot of Redex injector cleaner, or if the price seems right fill up with super diesel (in the car here not the moho), which does seem to return a slightly higher mpg and make the engine a bit more responsive.  For me the extra cost doesn't outweigh the benefit, so I look for the cheapest supermarket or big chain garage. 
I've never had an issue with fuel quality.  Petrol however is a different matter, always run the bike on Super unleaded, also the wifes Mini, MPG seems much better, runs smoother and more responsive.
I think it's all down to personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 15, 2020)

Costco £1.15 today.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

£115 here at asda and go stations.


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 16, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> £115 here at asda and go stations.



£115 is that a litre or a barrel Trev


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 16, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> £115 here at asda and go stations.



Bloody hell Trev, that`s expensive


----------



## The laird (Mar 16, 2020)

Morrison’s most of time shellmothers


----------



## Drover (Mar 16, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Could be wrong but I though all our diesel, or nearly all of it is B7 now. Haven't come across B10 yet in UK, but sure it's on its way. Not that I check every time I fill up, well apart from checking it's diesel in the van and petrol in the car


You do not want to use B10 fuel if you have a modern Fiat engine ....... it will stop, ECU will need resetting and the tank will need draining....it is very poor fuel normally sold in France.
I dont know about other modern engines.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> £115 is that a litre or a barrel Trev


You missed the point,i have it here in my pocket.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> You do not want to use B10 fuel if you have a modern Fiat engine ....... it will stop, ECU will need resetting and the tank will need draining....it is very poor fuel normally sold in France.
> I dont know about other modern engines.


B10 im sure has more bio in it ,and thats the way we are going to be green.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 16, 2020)

How do you identify B7 at the pump as I just fill up with Gasoil?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> How do you identify B7 at the pump as I just fill up with Gasoil?


It has to be stated on the pump.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank?s for that info.  What is the difference between gasoil and diesel?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> Thank?s for that info.  What is the difference between gasoil and diesel?


Gasoil is 28 sec and thinner with less oil in it to burn cleaner which is cen heating oil,can be used if oiled up with cooking oil but not for rd use wink wink.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 16, 2020)

I did mean Gazol and not Gasoil if there is a difference?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> I did mean Gazol and not Gasoil if there is a difference?


Gazol is a new name to me,could be gasoil with a new to me name.


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 16, 2020)

Gazol is french for diesel as far as I know.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 17, 2020)

It`s *Gazole* with an  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s *Gazole* with an  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


It’s good to have such a relevant and positive contribution.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 17, 2020)

shortcircuit said:


> It’s good to have such a relevant and positive contribution.



You`re very welcome


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 17, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`re very welcome



E bye gum lad.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 17, 2020)

Think we might be happy to get our hands on any old diesel before this year is out. Hoping that's not the case


----------

